# Waxwings



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have had a few Waxwings in the garden for most of today.

I've really enjoyed watching them flying back and forth for the berries, and I think the colours on the birds are stunning. I hope they are still around tomorrow.

Here is a cropped close up photo I got of one earlier.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I saw a flock of them during the snowy spell a month or so ago. They suddenly descended on some apple trees next to the site where I store the van.
As you say a stunningly pretty bird.

Didn't have my camera with me............... :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You lucky things

We have the Berries but not the waxwings

I think our belligerent sparrows see everything off apart from the robins( just as bad tempered ) and two pairs of blackbirds and the Sparrow-hawk

Aldra


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

They were in the park near to us, but I missed them. Not sure if they are still around


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

what a lovely photo! wish we had some.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm envious as I have never seen one!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

They were still here first thing this morning, but left a short time ago. So I imagine that will probably be it for them till next year (last year there was a flock of about 30).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apart from the sparrows and finches we do get wagtails and a bunting this week.

Ray.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

They are lovely birds and a regret I have that I've never had the pleasure of seeing even one.

We've travelled to Mallorca a number of times in Spring and Autumn to see migratory birds going south for the winter or returning in the Spring yet a 'home' bird eludes me.

We do get them locally in Loughborough and I remember a few years ago being told of a flock in a park in Nottingham and wishing I'd been telephoned only to read in our local paper a few days later that waxwings had been seen at about the same time 300yards away at the end of our road. Grrr..


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I love to see them too. A local birdy friend has some nice video here:






and earlier this winter I saw this video, taken in Fair Isle ... really wonderful to see how trusting they are:






Note them queueing up to feed in the bottom left corner of the shot.

Mike


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

They are back in force. Trying to count them all is a bit of a task but I have counted at least 23.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We had flocks of over 300 last winter for about a couple of months. This year about 20 for day or so. Lovely birds seen in town centre car park eating all the berries. 

Sue


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Suenliam said:


> We had flocks of over 300 last winter for about a couple of months. This year about 20 for day or so. Lovely birds seen in town centre car park eating all the berries.
> 
> Sue


We've not got anywhere close to 300, but I have just lost count at 38 of them out there this morning, and have noticed a distinct reduction in the number of berries left on the tree. So I don't see them being around for much longer.

EDIT: Scratch that, another flock have just turned up, there are 50+ at the mo.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> snipped : have noticed a distinct reduction in the number of berries left on the tree. So I don't see them being around for much longer.


Hi

Are the berries on a Rowan ( Mountain Ash) as the Waxwings seem to search those trees out... I have considered planting one just in the hope that they would visit our garden. but they take a good few years to grow to a good size and produce lots of berries. 

Mike


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Unfortunately, I am not clued up on my shrubs, I don't know if you can identify it from the Photo on the first page. Whatever it is they like them, and I am surprised at just how close I can get to them whilst they are feeding. Was just stood about 7 foot away from them feeding frenziedly.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

DOH ...I should have remembered the picture in your opening post...the berries look a bit like a Rowan but the leaves don't look quite right, so maybe it could be a cotoneaster ... but no worry the waxwings like the berries so that's all that matters :wink:

This year I missed to see the Waxwings when they came to our town, we have a side street with a few of the right type of trees and they visit and strip the berries. 


Mike


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes it was the Rowan berries that attracted them last year, but every berry within a 5 mile radius was vulnerable    

Sue


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

It looked like a scene from Alfred Hitchcocks - The Birds, earlier today.


----------

